# can cats sense when you're upset?



## Lolagurl (Feb 20, 2009)

i am depressed a lot due to my mother dying of cancer, and i rarely cry, but when i do, my cat norman always seems to pay more attention to me. for example: once i was laying down and in a bad mood, and i started crying. norman jumped up on the bed and started meowing. then he layed down facing me and he did the weirdest thing, he stretched out his arm and layed him paw on my arm.....it might of been unintentional, but it made me stop crying and i just stared at him in shock. has anyone else had experiences like this? or know anything about this?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your mom, but it sounds like Norman is taking good care of you. Cats can absolutely sense when you're not feeling well mentally or physically. Many years ago I was having gallbladder attacks and my cat Onyx, who had never ever been a lap cat would crawl up on my lap and stay with me until the attack abated. I've had other times when not feeling well and all 3 cats would stick by my side like glue. When my father was in the hospital after having a heart attack and by pass surgery, I was staying with my mother and had brought Onyx. Onyx stuck with my mother, sleeping with her instead of me and generally followed her around. I ended up leaving her there for weeks, even after my father came home, because both my mother and father got such comfort from having her around. (Onyx and I had lived with my parents for a year previous to this, we were always back and forth to their house on weekends and she stayed there when I traveled, so their house was a second home to her and she was well bonded with them).

So yes, I'm sure Norman understands that things are not good with you right now and he's doing his best to comfort you.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your mother. My mother also passed away from cancer and I know it is a very difficult time.
Absolutely cats know when you are upset or when you are sick. I think it is very comforting to have a cat come up and cuddle when you are not feeling your best.


----------



## kcb (Feb 27, 2009)

I've only owned my cat for about 2.5 months and before reading this thread I would have said no. I always read that cats are pretty selfish and they only do things that serve their desires. I'm glad that's not completely true.

P.S. Sorry to hear about your mother.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I am sorry about your mother - what a hard time for your whole family. atback 

[And yes, cats are very attuned. I think people make a terrible mistake when they assume that cats are detached and selfish just because they don't show emotions the exact same way as dogs. Cats are always communicating...I know a number of people who treat their cats like objects, very impersonally - and eventually their cats respond in kind... ]

Fran


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

kcb said:


> I've only owned my cat for about 2.5 months and before reading this thread I would have said no. I always read that cats are pretty selfish and they only do things that serve their desires. I'm glad that's not completely true.
> 
> P.S. Sorry to hear about your mother.


I think that will get less and less true the longer you have your cat.


----------



## Blacki3 (Mar 3, 2009)

Well usually Cats feel if u r upset, nd they try 2 make you happy to 4get bout wht happened


----------



## tmg1026 (Dec 27, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your mom. I think cats can definitely tell when you're upset or even not feeling well. I just had surgery on my nose and the entire recovery period Wezley followed me around and never left my side. He slept right by me and gave me kisses but always made sure not to touch my nose. Every time I cry even if it's just over a sad movie he'll coming running and sit on my lap till I stop. That's why cats make the best pets~!


----------

